# Help - all the black plastic parts of my NZXT Switch 810 are going sticky!



## Black Panther (May 19, 2018)

It's like it has a coating of treacle or honey . It's happening to all the black parts in the photos below. In fact I can't even clean them properly because dust just sticks even more when I try. That's why there's all that gunk on the black parts.

I'm worried about the bezel where there are the USB ports and and reset button. Sometimes the reset button doesn't work, and no wonder because my finger kinda gets glued to it.
Even the power button is feeling a bit funny, sort of bouncy to the touch. It's in the photo showing the top part of the case.

I know I had this case for 5 and a half years now but I really wasn't looking forward to changing it.
Even the components inside, ever since I doubled my RAM to 12GB and replaced my GTX670 4GB with a GTX1070 8GB all my games perform as smooth as butter at 1440p (including Fallout 4 with 4K mods and ENB).

*Do you know of any safe tricks to halt the deterioration of the black plastic please?
*
And to think when I bought this case I was more worried about the white turning beige...


----------



## IceScreamer (May 19, 2018)

The coating is getting old and starting to peel, I've seen it a few times already. Only thing I can think of right now is applying plasti dip coating on the black parts, cleaning the old coating first of course. Carefully mask the white parts and spray a few coats of the stuff. Or if you can, take the case apart, the black parts can probably be removed altogether.
There will probably be someone else more knowledgeable on the matter but that would be my solution.


----------



## Black Panther (May 19, 2018)

I had to dump my Lazer Lachesis mouse with exactly the same problem some years ago. It went all squishy all of a sudden, I'd be gaming and find bits of it under my nails and attached to the skin of my fingers and palm. Those days I thought that it had been because my hands sweat a lot especially under stress (gaming adrenaline). Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Old-Greg (May 19, 2018)

Use 70% isopropyl rubbing alcohol. Tried and tested.


----------



## Xzibit (May 19, 2018)

Coating is likely worn out.

Clean it to get rid of the sticky.

You can try cleaning it with a damp towel &
-rubbing alcohol
-Dawn - Dishwashing soap
-baking soda and water

Dont rub it in or wipe *hard* or else it will look scuffy


After its clean get Shuri to put on a Vibranium coating on it.


----------



## Old-Greg (May 19, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> I had to dump my Lazer Lachesis mouse with exactly the same problem some years ago. It went all squishy all of a sudden, I'd be gaming and find bits of it under my nails and attached to the skin of my fingers and palm. Those days I thought that it had been because my hands sweat a lot especially under stress (gaming adrenaline). Now I'm not so sure.



AKA 'Hand Cheese'


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 19, 2018)

I would contact NZXT , tell them to replace the thing. I've never had that happen


----------



## Black Panther (May 19, 2018)

It's true I had it for 5 and a half years but I am going to contact NZXT about it. I mean, the black parts of my case suddenly started going jell-o and I'm afraid the power button and even the reset would be calling it quits soon. Heck I know how to use the reset button if the main one fails but if both fail I'd be stumped (and no I won't be keeping a case to short the motherboard to start my computer every time).


----------



## dorsetknob (May 19, 2018)

last resort before leaving side off  and jump starting would be to have it restart from bios after a hard power down ( after shut down power off at wall ).
Not perfect but a temp solution


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2018)

Sounds awfully familiar to what happens with Dualshock 3 joysticks when you pull them out of a box after a few years. They get sticky. Primary cause... dust itself...

Solution is thorough cleaning but for a case it is an awful choice of materials and coating. Its not like you hug a PC case like you'd regularly touch joysticks..

I guess this is one argument for my 'avoid NZXT list'... along with bad Kraken pumps and overpriced mobos


----------



## 95Viper (May 19, 2018)

I have had a couple of remote controls do this... Verizon remotes are notorious for this.

The alcohol (90%) helped... however, the baking soda paste really worked on them.



Xzibit said:


> You can try cleaning it with a damp towel &
> -rubbing alcohol
> -baking soda and water



These items mentioned above by Xzibit...

With the baking soda, mix it with a little water to make a paste rub the parts with it and a damp rag.  Rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## Black Panther (May 19, 2018)

95Viper said:


> With the baking soda, mix it with a little water to make a paste rub the parts with it and a damp rag.  Rinse and repeat as necessary.



But is it safe to try on the bezel ie picture 2 above with the usb ports, card readers and reset button?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 19, 2018)

This is a common problem if I store something rubber or plastic in my garage.  I live in a high heat and high humidity area.  This is the chemical breakdown of those compounds.  If stored inside in climate control, this never happens to me.

That being said, @Black Panther is your house un air conditioned?  In your region it seems like your things would eventually have the same results as mine.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2018)

Anything you use to clean it is very likely to remove the coating all together. You will be left with black plastic.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 20, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> It's true I had it for 5 and a half years but I am going to contact NZXT about it. I mean, the black parts of my case suddenly started going jell-o and I'm afraid the power button and even the reset would be calling it quits soon. Heck I know how to use the reset button if the main one fails but if both fail I'd be stumped (and no I won't be keeping a case to short the motherboard to start my computer every time).



 You definitely should contact them. I understand you've had it for years, but it's the edge molding of a computer case , & not the bottom of a pair of shoes. There is no way in hell anything on that case should wear out  , other then possibly power button , maybe panel screws , but even thats a stretch.  I have a thermaltake commander ( a $35 computer case),  that I bought from Micro Center in Boston on launch day of the sandy bridge line up , it's still perfectly fine other than cosmetic scratches.   I've had to contact case manufacturers in the past, even outside of the warranty Period, theyre usually pretty understanding since case makers dont likely get many rma requests


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2018)

Windex it, just be careful of the electrical parts.

All so get on to NZXT about the issue you having, if they are a good company they will help you out.



rtwjunkie said:


> This is a common problem if I store something rubber or plastic in my garage.  I live in a high heat and high humidity area.  This is the chemical breakdown of those compounds.  If stored inside in climate control, this never happens to me.
> 
> That being said, @Black Panther is your house un air conditioned?  In your region it seems like your things would eventually have the same results as mine.



And basements tend to make plastic brittle, attics can too seen so much hifi stuff go bad due to it.

EDIT, Actually a air conditioner can have a nasty effect  although more on electronics.


----------



## silkstone (May 20, 2018)

I've had this happen a lot with various plastic items. It's  result of humidity and heat over time. I usually just chuck the stuff away, but as others have said alcohol should also remove the layer of gunk.
Something I've not tried, but might also work is a light oil. When I get sticky/gummy crap from old plastics on my hands, the best way to remove it is with baby oil. It might work on the plastic itself, but try on a no obvious area.


----------



## Caring1 (May 20, 2018)

I've had this happen too with plastics, from mice to steering wheels in cars, it seems if there is a rubberized coating it will soften and come off over time leaving a gooey mess.


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I've had this happen too with plastics, from mice to steering wheels in cars, it seems if there is a rubberized coating it will soften and come off over time leaving a gooey mess.



Well rubber does, typically seen in old cassette players, more so if they have no been used for a long, it turns in to a very sticky goo.  Rubber hates oil of your hands too.


----------



## 95Viper (May 20, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> But is it safe to try on the bezel ie picture 2 above with the usb ports, card readers and reset button?



Personally,  I would contact the manufacturer, first.
if they could not help; then, I would dismantle the case, as much as possible.

Try the alcohol first on a section, then try baking soda paste.
it is easier on a small remote; however, than on that case... I would try to protect the ports and switches some how.  Patience and a little care will be of benefit.

Or, move system to a new case... If you sweet talk the manufacturer's support, maybe, they can get you one at a good discount.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2018)

i have the same case, im hoping this doesnt start happening to mine.  I absolutely love the 810 i just wish i had an extra HDD caddy as i bought mine used


----------



## EsaT (May 20, 2018)

Black Panther said:


> And to think when I bought this case I was more worried about the white turning beige...


From the ditch to the duck pond like we say here in Finland...

If it's whole plastic "melting" instead of surface coating just peeling of that might be harder to stop.
Some kind coating protecting it from contact with air might help.




rtwjunkie said:


> This is a common problem if I store something rubber or plastic in my garage.  I live in a high heat and high humidity area.  This is the chemical breakdown of those compounds.  If stored inside in climate control, this never happens to me.


Might be also question of manufacturers nowadays often leaving stabilizing additives out to lower costs.
After all making things which actually endure time is bad for business compared to disposable products lasting only couple years in this throw away consumerism society....


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2018)

UV light probably causes these coatings to fail too.


----------



## EsaT (May 21, 2018)

Vario said:


> UV light probably causes these coatings to fail too.


Window glass is good at filtering UV radiation, so more likely heat and humidity would be bigger factors.
For example PLA plastic commonly used in 3D printing is vulnerable to hydrolysis.

In case of power button oil from skin could also contribute, but in other areas of the case not really.


----------



## Komshija (May 21, 2018)

Surface coating is going kaputt, as other members already said. The solution is to remove it. You can use rubbing alcohol, WD-40 and coarse cloth. It will take a lot of effort to remove this gunk. Be careful around electrical connectors. I had a similar problem with plastic buttons and plastic parts inside my BMW.
If you don't find the final result satisfying, disassemble the whole case, sand these parts with 1000-grit sandpaper, degrease them once again with alcohol and paint them with paint for plastic.

Since it's a 5 year old case, I seriously doubt that any manufacturer will be willing to replace it.

Advice: Next time buy a metal PC case, or the case containing as much metal surfaces as possible and as little plastic as possible. Avoid rubberized/coated plastic like a plague - if you must, rather pick the ones containing easy-to-scratch shiny plastic.


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Surface coating is going kaputt, as other members already said. The solution is to remove it. You can use rubbing alcohol, WD-40 and coarse cloth. It will take a lot of effort to remove this gunk. Be careful around electrical connectors. I had a similar problem with plastic buttons and plastic parts inside my BMW.
> If you don't find the final result satisfying, disassemble the whole case, sand these parts with 1000-grit sandpaper, degrease them once again with alcohol and paint them with paint for plastic.
> 
> Since it's a 5 year old case, I seriously doubt that any manufacturer will be willing to replace it.
> ...


Lian Li ftw.  Not much can go wrong on those.  I hate those rubbery coatings, they always peel.  I have had that happen on mice.


----------



## blobster21 (May 21, 2018)

Same problem happenend to me with all my thrustmaster dual analog 2 and firestorm dual power 3 gamepads.
The coating went all sticky and would easily peel off simply by scratching the surface with my fingernails.

5 year olds devices and up seems to be the swee spot.


----------



## purecain (Jun 1, 2018)

ive had this on a Logitech mouse.. I just peeled off the coating... bit of a nightmare having this happen to your pc case. damn... definitely try to rub away the coating. you could buy something to cover your case such as cricut/ transfer tape... so as not to muddy the white... guttered for you... good luck with it!


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 1, 2018)

Sunlight is an enemy ... I have a black plastic clipboard and it was lying on a table in office where part of it was in the sun on an angle and it sat there for about a year ... the part that saw the sun was speckled gray now .... the rest just fine.  This can be exacerbated by chemical fumes in the air, ... electronic parts cleaners... petroleum products and emulsifiers.

I will note , we have 4 different Phanteks cases here from ythe lower end to high (Primo, Luxe, Pro, Evolv) ... one going on 5 years...all look like they just came outta the box.


----------

